# Pistol in glovebox w/passengers



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi All,

I have been looking for an answer on this for a long time. If it has already been answered please send me a link. 

I have a CPL and sometimes keep my loaded pistol in the cubby between the bucket seats in my Chevy pickup. My brother and father often ride to deer camp with me, and my wife rides around town with me a lot. None of them have a CPL. If I get out of the truck and leave them sitting in it with my gun still in the truck.......can they or I get a ticket?

I know it sounds silly but I wonder about this a lot.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

I would have to say yes, and probably the person in the truck without the CPL would get the ticket? I think it would be like any normal Joe (that does not have a permit) having an uncased and loaded firearm in their car?

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2007_Mi_Hunt_Guide_pg9-13_204859_7.pdf


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

WOW if I had a pistol and a CPL I think it would be very dangerous to leave my gun out of my personal control. What if a crime was commited with this pistol, what if an accident occured? I would think you could be in seriouys legal trouble. Seems like a very risky situation. Also I think it's your responsability to ensure that the wepon is safely locked away when not in your personal posession.:SHOCKED:


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Anytime the firearm is left in the "control" of anyone not licensed to have it, they can be charged with unlawful concealed weapon.

Go to www.migunowners.org and do a search. There's a "legal" section that some lawyer members answer questions like this on a regular basis.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I think if it is empty and locked and no ammo in cab they may be ok , other wise they would be lucky to only get a ticket, I would just wear it ,

I got caught with a 6" Hunting knife in my center console only because I opened it to get my registration , he said he gave me a break because I had a deer in the truck, I don't know if I broke the concealed weapon law or not but I don't do it anymore


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Greenbush future said:


> WOW if I had a pistol and a CPL I think it would be very dangerous to leave my gun out of my personal control. What if a crime was commited with this pistol, what if an accident occured? I would think you could be in seriouys legal trouble. Seems like a very risky situation. Also I think it's your responsability to ensure that the wepon is safely locked away when not in your personal posession.:SHOCKED:


I fully agree with you on that one that one Greenbush. I would want my sidearm in my control at ALL times.


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Thanks for the link tallbear.

Ted and Green, I am referring to getting out to go and pay for gas and such. I usually do wear it, but take it off on longer trips. There are some places you cant take it in. Besides, if it is unloaded and cased with the ammo next to it, it is legal to leave in your vehicle. I also think it is "secured" think it is safe when people are sitting in the vehicle. Tedshunter-do you carry your shotgun with you when you are transporting it and you get out to get gas? It would be legal for you to have it in a case in the back seat. That is no more secure.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

In your first post you said "loaded pistol" if you leave the vehicle and someone else is in the truck without a permit they could ticket them. Would they? Go to the DNR web site and look up transporting firearms. It says " if the vehicle does not have a trunk, the handgun must be unloaded and in a closed case designed for the storage of firearms and cannot be readily accessible to any occupant of the vehicle"


----------



## waterwolfe (Mar 21, 2007)

AS FAR AS CRIMINAL CHARGES ON THIS IT WOULD BE UP TO THE PROSECUTOR'S STANCE ON HANDGUNS AND COMMON SENSE. CIVILY THIS COULD BE A NIGHTMARE FOR YOU IF THE WEAPON WAS USED, STOLEN OR EVEN BRANDISHED TOWARD SOME ONE. TO LOAN A HANDGUN THAT IS REGISTERED TO YOU TO ANOTHER IS A FELONY. I WOULD MAINTAIN CONTROL OF YOUR GUN AT ALL TIMES TO AVOID ANY OF THESE ISSUES.:evilsmile


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

You know that's a song by Steve Earle Right? I just love that song.

"The devil's right hand, the devil's right hand, Momma said the pistol is the Devil's right hand."


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I recall reading something about this a while back. I think its ok as long as its not accessable and the owner of the vehicle has cpl


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

Swampbuck,
I think you are right. I have been asking around elsewhere also. A lawyer told me as long as I made a reasonable attempt to stow the gun in the truck it would be legal. I think that locking the little glove box would be sufficient. 

Benster, I am still not sure whether or not It would have to be unloaded. It may be the case that it should be unloaded also. 

Waterwolfe, I think you are right, There are a few places you can't carry it legally though.

I appreciate everyones help

Brian


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

Benster is right. If there are people in the vehicle-and they do not have a CPL-it should be unloaded and cased behind the seat. If a passenger has a CPL it is legal to leave it as is. Technically it can be loaned to them while you go inside to pay for the gas or whatever. If nobody is in the truck-it is legal to leave it as is. 

Thanks All. 

That is a great forum Tallbear!


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't believe Michigan law stipulates anything about "loaning" pistols.


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been told that CPL holders can loan pistols to each other. I know anyone can with long arms.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

JackAm said:


> I don't believe Michigan law stipulates anything about "loaning" pistols.


Yes sir it does.... The person who is using the pistol needs a CPL...

MCL 28.432 An individual can carry, possess, use or transport a pistol belonging to another individual, if the pistol is properly licensed and inspected under the Act, and the individual carrying, possessing, using or transporting the pistol has obtained a license to carry a pistol concealed permit from Michigan


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The loaning thing has been beat around now for a year. Google loaning with CPL for details.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

malainse said:


> Yes sir it does.... The person who is using the pistol needs a CPL...
> 
> MCL 28.432 An individual can carry, possess, use or transport a pistol belonging to another individual, if the pistol is properly licensed and inspected under the Act, and the individual carrying, possessing, using or transporting the pistol has obtained a license to carry a pistol concealed permit from Michigan


Exactly correct!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Boehr, I have a small safe bolted down inside my trunk, it is a cheap Sportsman's guide unit ($49), but it is a locked box. If I am using the wifes car however, or anyone else's, am I legal to lock my sidearm in the trunk or does it need to be locked in its own container even while in the trunk? Of course my mag always follows me in my computer bag.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I assume you are talking about "with no CPL". Locked in the trunk, inaccessible to any occupants inside of anyone elses vehicle is fine. Unloaded of course.


----------

